# Recoil Issues



## trainmstr (Jan 3, 2010)

Recently told by doc that shoulder can no longer handle alot of recoil from gun. Looking to go to a different cal. for deer hunting. Don't know what would be best, .270, 30-06, .300? Does anyone know the recoil stats for these or similar shells?
Thanks...


----------



## dmc308 (Jan 3, 2010)

none of the above if recoil is an issue.  I'd suggest  a 7mm 08.


----------



## bowbuck (Jan 3, 2010)

trainmstr said:


> Recently told by doc that shoulder can no longer handle alot of recoil from gun. Looking to go to a different cal. for deer hunting. Don't know what would be best, .270, 30-06, .300? Does anyone know the recoil stats for these or similar shells?
> Thanks...



I would think that you would want to think .243,.260, 7mm-08 range.  an 06 or .300 has plenty of recoil,  what do you shoot now that is out of the question??


----------



## stev (Jan 3, 2010)

243 or 7/08


----------



## Xeroid (Jan 3, 2010)

This might give you a general comparison of relative recoils. . .

http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 3, 2010)

.257 Roberts.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a chart I made a while back for the forum.  It's recoil sorted by energy.








You'd be hard pressed to beat a .243 Winchester for a very light recoiling deer hunting rifle.    Loaded with 85g Barnes TSX or 100g Nosler Partitions (amongst others) it will easily do the job and the recoil is far lower than the three calibers you mentioned.    Other good choices would be a .25-06 Remington, .260 Rem, and 7mm/08 but they are all going to kick considerably harder than the .243 Winchester - especially when you get into the heavier 140g bullets out of the .260 Remington and 140g + loadings in the 7mm/08.    While 13.3 ft/lbs of recoil energy doesn't sound like much - to recoil sensitive folks, such as my wife, it feels considerably heavier than the less than 9 lbs the .243 Win produces.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 3, 2010)

How recoil energy is delivered to the shooter is of utmost importance.
Total rig weight, stock fit, design and chosen pad all work together to mitigate the felt recoil.
What works for others might not work for you.  It can be a trial and error type of experiment.
You might be suprised how "large" a caliber/cartridge you can handle with the right setup.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 3, 2010)

6mm or 243 has less kick than a 308 and will take anything down even and elk if shot right as for any animal on any caliber.


----------



## stev (Jan 3, 2010)

Recoil dosent even effect a person shooting at a deer .I dont recall feeling recoil shooting a deer .Just target shooting i feel the recoil .If you gotta think about recoil with rifle you hunt deer with .its too big of a calibur for you .Thinking about the recoil while shooting a whitetail deer ,chances you might miss too.Sounds like your recoil shy .I only feel the recoil while im shooting at targets ,not shooting deer.
Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2010)

Depending on the extent of his shoulder problem, it could cause damage Stev.  My father had a neck injury later in life and a .243 Winchester was about the most gun he could handle without risking injury.   My .270 Win was too much for him to handle after the injury, and he pretty much gave up shooting shotguns.

trainmstr - what is wrong with your shoulder?


----------



## Bruz (Jan 3, 2010)

Reduced recoil loads will let you shoot almost any chambering out there......My brother and I just gave my 15 year old nephew a 350 Rem Mag for Christmas.....I worked up a reduced recoil load with 200gr Hornady's that produces about 17lbs of recoil.

The 7/08 I load for my buddy's son produces about 7lbs with 120gr TSX's.

Bruz


----------



## stev (Jan 3, 2010)

Buzz said:


> Depending on the extent of his shoulder problem, it could cause damage Stev.  My father had a neck injury later in life and a .243 Winchester was about the most gun he could handle without risking injury.   My .270 Win was too much for him to handle after the injury, and he pretty much gave up shooting shotguns.
> 
> trainmstr - what is wrong with your shoulder?


yup your right . .Had to go back and read .
My Bad .


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 3, 2010)

Recoil is light on a full sized 260 Rem.  If you handload you can use a lighter load for the rifle you have now.  just use the right bullet for the velocity.


----------



## stev (Jan 3, 2010)

If i had time to reload myself i would .I use to many moons ago .Then a found a boy to do my reloading for me .anything i want .So far its worked out good for me .He is disabled ,so he does mine and others i know of .


----------



## bigworm1922 (Jan 3, 2010)

Or get a AR10 (.308win) Less kick then prob anything on that list. Well unless you get an AK or AR15. But with the 308 you have alot more take down power and better range.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2010)

What do you shoot now?

T


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 4, 2010)

I think Bigworm is singling his preference, but pointing at a bigger solution....Any of the recommended cal in a semi-auto will have less recoil.
If you have box stands w/ gun rests you can add more weight to the gun(s) to help mitigate recoil.
If you stalk or climb, the 3030 is light on carrying and recoil and allows faster followups shots than a .243...shoots far on factory ammo and farther yet w/the LEs.

cw


----------



## Sargent (Jan 4, 2010)

I have shoulder issues from time to time.  .30-30 with 150gr Core Lokts or 160gr. Leverevolution has no effect on my shoulder.


----------



## trainmstr (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a .375.


----------



## trainmstr (Jan 5, 2010)

In past was operated on for bad rotator (twice) and detached bicept. Been using a Marlin 375 for years (.375 Win.), goes back to my days of hunting in Maine. Doc says time to stop but don't want to give up hunting. Was leaning towards a semi-auto, Rem or Brown.


----------



## 4winds (Jan 5, 2010)

*Remington R series*

They come in a 260 and 7-08.  I think remington R25???  Anyway it is an auto, accurate and easier on your shoulder than a bolt action in both of the calibers above.  I shoot a 6.5X55 in a CZ FS and love it (similar to 260).  I think you can get the 260's in 120gr. not sure about 7-08.  Or you could look into a balckhawk compstock for rifles, I personally don't know how well they work.  Good luck!


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Jan 5, 2010)

Sargent said:


> I have shoulder issues from time to time.  .30-30 with 150gr Core Lokts or 160gr. Leverevolution has no effect on my shoulder.



Went through  15 170 grn ....25/30  150 grn in one sitting. I was sighting in and just seening where the different ones would hit.....Soft and hollow points on the winchesters were dead on at a 100 yards..150 grns ...Love shooting that 30-30 1894.....   Plus ammo is less than 18  dollars a box .........beat that  with a factory load.....


----------



## Coastie (Jan 6, 2010)

stev said:


> Recoil dosent even effect a person shooting at a deer .I dont recall feeling recoil shooting a deer .Just target shooting i feel the recoil .If you gotta think about recoil with rifle you hunt deer with .its too big of a calibur for you .Thinking about the recoil while shooting a whitetail deer ,chances you might miss too.Sounds like your recoil shy .I only feel the recoil while im shooting at targets ,not shooting deer.
> Just my 2 cents worth



If his Doctor says reduced recoil he means reduced recoil. Regardless of what you may feel while shooting at a deer or other game animal, the recoil is still present and will affect your, neck and spine. His problem is not a perceived recoil problem but an actual physical problem relating to the shock to the body of a recoiling rifle. 
Lighter loads and a heavier rifle go a long way in reducing perceived recoil so the .243 and cartridges in that area would be best and a lot of shooting to find out which is best is not really an option if the Dr. wants to reduce the stress to his body.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 6, 2010)

If you go to a 336 let me know. We can work something out on the .375 as I know some one who needs one.
cw


----------



## Throwback (Jan 6, 2010)

trainmstr, 

In high school a buddy of mine got a 300 win mag in a browning BAR. I shot it once and was really surprised at the recoil and how light it was (for a 300 mag). I'd look into that as a platform and pick your caliber from there. Find a friend that has one in say, 308 or 270 and try it. 

T


----------



## jdrawdy (Jan 6, 2010)

The browning bar .270 is a great choice for someone with that problem.  After my shoulder surgery i bought a remington model 7 .243 and after shooting it i was shocked to see that it had more recoil than my dads .270 bar.


----------



## trainmstr (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm seriously leaning towards a Browning LTW Stalker in .308. second choice would be the MKII Stalker with Boss in .308 but have read good and bad about the Boss system, also gun heavier.
I appreciate all the responses and the discussion. I've only read good things about the Browning but the shorter barrel of the LTW gives me concern. Can anyone comment on their accuracy?


----------



## jdrawdy (Jan 7, 2010)

I have not shot the newer bars but i can shoot cloverleaf groups with my dads .270.  His is the older style that is almost identical to the stalker except his has the wood stock.  As far as the boss, it does not help a great deal with the recoil but does help alot with the muzzle jump.  Personally i would not want it on my gun unless i was going to be shooting magnum calibers.  Like i said the boss does have some benefit but in my opinion it just makes the gun way to loud.  If you do get one with a boss, invest in some good ear protection.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 7, 2010)

trainmstr said:


> I'm seriously leaning towards a Browning LTW Stalker in .308. second choice would be the MKII Stalker with Boss in .308 but have read good and bad about the Boss system, also gun heavier.
> I appreciate all the responses and the discussion. I've only read good things about the Browning but the shorter barrel of the LTW gives me concern. Can anyone comment on their accuracy?



A standard weight BAR in .308 with a nice pad like a Limbsaver is a true soft shooter.  The .30-06 version I once had was too.
The LTW Stalker is lighter overall, and will feel a little more punchy.  The one I owned was "decent" and had good enough hunting accuracy and makes a fine walking rifle.

It was by far not the rifle my standard Belgium BAR .308 which I so dumbly traded away was.


----------



## BPR (Jan 7, 2010)

If hand loads are not an option, then you might want to look into the Remington managed recoil loads.  My wife shoots them and we've been happy with them.  There is no drop at 100 yards from them and the regular loads.  They do however drop off faster the farther you go out. 

A 308 has a light recoil anyway, but a 308 with managed recoil is almost non existant.


----------



## bbqbull (Jan 9, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> .257 Roberts.



Ive taken many many deer with my 257 and never looked back.
Excellent white tail rifle.

Mike


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd get a "smaller" cal. in a BAR. I've got 2 older models in 7mm and 30-06. Not much recoil from either.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 9, 2010)

STOP,keep your rifle,just get a muzzle break or have a gunsmith cut some slots.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would look at a bar in .308 or if you want a bolt go with a .243


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 9, 2010)

Remington makes Managed Recoil loads in several calibers; they say they reduce recoil by about 50%.  7mm/o8, 30/06, plus one/two others.


----------



## joedublin (Jan 9, 2010)

Remington 7mm 08 is an excellent deer rifle with very little recoil and it will put the deer down just as quick as a .308.


----------



## yellowhammer (Jan 11, 2010)

*Recoil solution*

Ain`t anybody heard of recoil pads?Or did I miss it?I solved the problem by having TWO recoil pads on my 3.5"turkey gun.It came with one,but I couldn`t stand to pattern it more than 3 or 4 shots.I bought a slip-on pad at Walmart and slipped it over the original one.I could shoot 3.5 in.shells all day.If the stock is too long with two pads,cut it off.


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dusty Roads said:


> STOP,keep your rifle,just get a muzzle break or have a gunsmith cut some slots.



*In an original Marlin in .375 !!! Please DO NOT do that!!
*


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd think that either the Browning lightweight or new Remington 750 Carbine in .308 would work fine for you, especially with 150gr loads. I used to own a wood stocked BAR lightweight (don't ask!) and it is a very nice rifle. The new Remington 750 looks to have a nice recoil pad on it now, vs the old plastic buttplate of the previous generation 7400.
Good Luck!


----------



## trainmstr (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm not going to modify the .375!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 11, 2010)

downsize to the 500 S&W MAG Handi-Rifle.....recoil like a 12 gauge  2 3/4" buckshot and plenty of knockdown power.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 23, 2010)

What did you decide to do? 
do I need to start saving my money? 

I'm sure you are reloading the .375...I don't know too many people willing to pay $48/20...
Why not reduce and lighten the loading?
Perhaps a cast bullet?
cw


----------



## golffreak (Jan 30, 2010)

A .280 makes for a fine whitetail gun. You might also look at the 25-06. Both of those have limited recoil, with the 
.280 having more knock down power.


----------



## spring (Feb 2, 2010)

Get a heavier gun.


----------



## Willi (Feb 11, 2010)

What ever you choose I would suggest a air pad. Some call it a recoil pad. I shoot my 338 with 250-275gr. After first box I went thru i took it to a shop and had the stock cut and a air pad installed. I can shoot all day long now and shoulder feels fine. I never feel it when I shoot at game tho.
Good luck

Willi


----------



## miles58 (Feb 12, 2010)

Trainmstr,

You can get light Barnes bullets in a few calibers that will give you all the performance you need and still not produce much recoil.  A .270 Win. shooting an 85 grain Barnes can give you well over 300 FPS and do it with the recoil of a .243.  If you lighten that load up a little and start it down at 2900 or so you still have a 250 yard flat shooter that will be down right pleasant to shoot.

Dave


----------

